# Kunnan rods



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I have just bought a Penn 704z attached to a Kunnan tournament angler 7'6" heavy action. The rod seems to be well amade graphite rod but my searches on the net haven't turned up much. Question is, has anyone ever heard of or used one of these rods? Anyone know how much they are worth? Thanks.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

they used to be very very popular especially on the texas gulf coast. probably not worth a ton as a collector's item. the kunnan name has been bought and there is a new line of kunnan rods being put out right and they are actually pretty good rods. i've been fishing one of the 7ft med action spinning rods with my 3000 size shimano and really like it.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Kunan is an old school manufacturer. I believe their plant had a fire and they went out of business. I still have 2 7' mh spinning rods from the mid 80's. they have been through hell and both have threads showing. they have caught literally tons of snook, trout and reds. very good rods.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Great rods! I have still one that I bought in 1985, it's a green blank spinning rod w/ yellow wraps . I've caught a ton of fish on it.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I have just bought a Penn 704z attached to a Kunnan tournament angler 7'6" heavy action.


I used to have that same rod, many years ago. Unfortunately, it got smashed in the sliding side-door of a van . . .

If you still have that Kunnan 7',6" rod, would you be interested in selling it ( without reel ) ?

Thanks !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kunnan rods are some of the best sticks for the money. The older ones have a following for sure. I still own a couple of them that are much older than I am.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Ez2cDave said:


> I used to have that same rod, many years ago. Unfortunately, it got smashed in the sliding side-door of a van . . .
> 
> If you still have that Kunnan 7',6" rod, would you be interested in selling it ( without reel ) ?
> 
> Thanks !


I'll look and see if I still have it as soon as I get a moment, honestly not sure what I ended up doing with it.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I'll look and see if I still have it as soon as I get a moment, honestly not sure what I ended up doing with it.


OK, great ... Thanks for getting back to me !


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I'll look and see if I still have it as soon as I get a moment, honestly not sure what I ended up doing with it.



Gentle Wolf,

I was wondering if you've had any luck locating that Kunnan rod yet ?

Sorry if I'm being a pest ...

Tight Lines


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I'll look and see if I still have it as soon as I get a moment, honestly not sure what I ended up doing with it.


It's been almost a month since the last post on this. Were you able to look for the rod ? Thanks !


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Do as I did hit flea markets, yard sales I had ten at one time as sold boat sold all but one, like most Flea market buyers they have never heard of Kunnan and yard sales just get rid of it

They used several names, Hot Rails, Boat master, Advantage, Competitor for rods, I never had a bait caster did have the Hot Rails trolling rods Nice 

Had several colors Green, Brown gray, Fire did destroy plant in 1980 ,Kunnan also made Graphite Golf club shaft


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

TinCan said:


> Do as I did hit flea markets, yard sales I had ten at one time as sold boat sold all but one, like most Flea market buyers they have never heard of Kunnan and yard sales just get rid of it
> 
> They used several names, Hot Rails, Boat master, Advantage, Competitor for rods, I never had a bait caster did have the Hot Rails trolling rods Nice
> 
> Had several colors Green, Brown gray, Fire did destroy plant in 1980 ,Kunnan also made Graphite Golf club shaft



The rod I am asking about is a Kunnan Tournament Angler ( 96% Graphite ) 7',6" Heavy . . . Do all of those other versions use the same type of construction rod blank ?


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Ez2cDave said:


> The rod I am asking about is a Kunnan Tournament Angler ( 96% Graphite ) 7',6" Heavy . . . Do all of those other versions use the same type of construction rod blank ?


The Hot Rails used what was called Spiral Tech graphite ???,, Boat Master model 7503s 12-30 just reflects graphite, just don't recall other make up just names, with exception of the Hot Rails all were spinning Rod, they also had a 5ft nice fresh water Rod brown in color .


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

TinCan said:


> The Hot Rails used what was called Spiral Tech graphite ???,, Boat Master model 7503s 12-30 just reflects graphite, just don't recall other make up just names, with exception of the Hot Rails all were spinning Rod, they also had a 5ft nice fresh water Rod brown in color .



Hmm . . . "Spiral Tech" sounds like a Howald Process rod ( a la Ugly Sticks ).

The rod I was asking about is a spinning rod.

Thanks for the info !


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I'll look and see if I still have it as soon as I get a moment, honestly not sure what I ended up doing with it.


Hi,

I contacted you about a Kunnan Tournament Angler spinning rod that you have . . . Did you ever locate it ?

Thanks !

Dave


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I'll look and see if I still have it as soon as I get a moment, honestly not sure what I ended up doing with it.


Did you ever find the rod ?


----------

